# List



## Ashley-Kate (Dec 27, 2010)

recently while in treatment someone mentionned a trick a thing that helps them out and i thought it would be good to mention it here because well i think it is a very good idea. although it was for my treatment with an eating disorder it can also help with suicidal thoughts.

Before doing anything making a plan and even if your plan's set ask a friend or try to give yourself the obligaton to ask a friend ( i assume that if you are visiting this site it is because you want to find a way out) so back to the subject. Ask your closest friend or family member or simply someone you trust a lt to make a list of reasons they love you and care about you and things that you bring to this world and to them. once that is done put this lst in your wallet or purse or whatever you have on you all the time even if you have to put it in a memo in your cell phone do it.. and whenever you are having a bad day and don't know what your urpose is take it out read it and look at the positive that you are and not only the negative that you see.
love to all
-xxx-


----------



## Retired (Dec 27, 2010)

> make a list of reasons they love you and care about you and things that you bring to this world and to them



A great idea for any of us to carry around as a pick me up on bad days. Thank you for sharing.

Sadly, when many people have thoughts of suicide, they are less likely to reach out for support, which is why each of us should be on the lookout for any red flags in our friends and family that might suggest they are thinking about suicide.  Furthermore many people are uncomfortable to approch the subject of suicide and may not even bring up the subject to someone they suspect might be thinking about it.

What you have outlined, Ashley, are the reasons to live, for someone who might be on the edge or even for someone who has a plan, although the best advice for someone with suidal thoughts is to contact their therapist, their doctor, a crisis line or their nearest Emergency Department.


----------

